# Traylor eyes comeback after heart surgery



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> *Traylor eyes comeback after heart surgery*
> 
> By Roscoe Nance, USA TODAY
> 
> ...


I wish the Tractor the best. Hopefully there won’t be any more health problems in his immediate future and he’ll resume his career in the NBA.


----------

